# Belette n'est pas de bois



## totor

Mes amis, je crains d'abuser de votre gentillesse, et j'espère que vous saurez me pardonner.

Je suis en train de traduire un livre sur l'analyse de textes, qui est peuplé d'allusions au langage publicitaire (dont loukati papinou ) surtout mais aussi aux proverbes.

En général je n'ai pas beaucoup de problèmes avec ces derniers (grâce à mon propre dico), mais maintenant l'auteur parle de la subversion du genre de discours, à propos des proverbes dits parodiques, et tombe sur les _152 proverbes mis au goût du jour_ de Paul Éluard et Benjamin Péret.

Et là, je déclare forfait.

Il fait mention de 4 proverbes, dont je reconnais un seul: Qui s'y remue s'y perd, évidemment allusion à Qui s’y frotte s’y pique. 

*Belette n'est pas de bois*;
*
[...]
* 
Je voudrais donc, si vous n'en avez pas assez de moi (un qui demande toujours et ne rends jamais rien  ) que vous me disiez à quels proverbes font allusion les autres.

*
Note de la modération* : nous avons divisé ce fil.  Les autres "proverbes" se trouvent maintenant ici et ici.


----------



## janpol

à tout hasard :
l'homme n'est pas de bois

[...]


----------



## totor

totor said:


> *Belette n'est pas de bois*





janpol said:


> l'homme n'est pas de bois



Ça te dit quelque chose Belette, Janpol?


----------



## janpol

non, la belette ne me dit rien ! 
comme cet animal apparait dans les fables de La Fontaine, il se pourrait qu'une "morale" soit devenue un proverbe mais je ne vois pas...
Faut-il vraiment trouver des proverbes qui reprennent tous les mots des pseudo proverbes proposés par Eluard et Péret ?


----------



## totor

janpol said:


> Faut-il vraiment trouver des proverbes qui reprennent tous les mots des pseudo proverbes proposés par Eluard et Péret ?



Hélas, oui!

Puisqu'il faut que je fasse une note expliquant aux lecteurs espagnols les résonnances qui ont ces soi-disants proverbes à un esprit français…


----------



## tilt

Pour autant que je sache, _ne pas être de bois_ et [...] sont des expressions, pas des proverbes.
Ceci dit, je n'ai rien de mieux à proposer !


----------



## janpol

tu as raison, Tilt, mais la frontière entre les deux est parfois un peu floue et je me demande si "l'homme n'est pas de bois", qui peut avoir valeur d'avertissement, ne peut pas être rangé parmi les proverbes...


----------



## totor

[...]

Oui, Tilt, c'est la même chose: locutions, proverbes, expressions, j'ai mis tout ça dans le même sac!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut totor,

Au risque de passer pour quelqu'un qui a l'esprit tordu... la belette, qui est un petit animal allongé, agile, et toujours en mouvement, me ferait penser au petit nom qu'un homme pourrait donner à son sexe.


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Au risque de passer pour quelqu'un qui a l'esprit tordu... la belette, qui est un petit animal allongé, agile, et toujours en mouvement, me ferait penser au petit nom qu'un homme pourrait donner à son sexe.



Pas si tordu que ça, Karine…

Qu'est-ce qu'on va dire de la pauvre… belette!


----------



## itka

> Puisqu'il faut que je fasse une note expliquant aux lecteurs espagnols les résonnances qui ont ces soi-disants proverbes à un esprit français…


Mon "esprit français" résonne comme un tambour peut-être, mais ces soi-disant proverbes n'évoquent rien pour moi...


----------



## totor

itka said:


> Mon "esprit français" résonne comme un tambour peut-être, mais ces soi-disant proverbes n'évoquent rien pour moi...



Cornegidouille!


----------



## janpol

allongé et agile... tu oublies "fureteur", Karine !

[...]


----------



## Grop

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Au risque de passer pour quelqu'un qui a l'esprit tordu... la belette, qui est un petit animal allongé, agile, et toujours en mouvement, me ferait penser au petit nom qu'un homme pourrait donner à son sexe.



C'est exactement comme ça que je l'ai compris...

Pour n'être pas de bois, trois vers de Brassens valent mieux qu'un dessin:



			
				A l'ombre des maris said:
			
		

> Car, pour combler les vœux, calmer la fièvre ardente
> Du pauvre solitaire et qui n'est pas de bois
> Nulle n'est comparable à l'épouse inconstante.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je ne pense pas que ces proverbes inventés fassent spécifiquement allusion à d'autres établis...
Péret était un surréaliste, et Eluard un poète. Il me semble qu'ils ont inventé de faux proverbes poétiques, associant des noms sans relation à la manière du "cadavre exquis" (_Sommeil qui chante fait trembler les ombres._..).
On peut à la rigueur évoquer "on n'est pas de bois", "les deux font la paire" - mais beaucoup de proverbes sont construits sous ces formes...


----------



## janpol

JeanDeSponde : "Je ne pense pas que ces proverbes inventés fassent spécifiquement allusion à d'autres établis..."
C'est pourtant ce que disait Totor en ouvrant ce fil.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Ce sont de vrais proverbes ou adages : j'ai trouvé une page en anglais (je ne me souviens plus laquellle, car il y a de ça deux ou trois jours) qui justement analysait ces proverbes remis au goût du jour et qui donnait les proverbes réels associés. Malheureusement on ne citait aucun de ceux qui intéressent totor, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas gardé cette page.

Les proverbes remis au goût du jour ne sont pas inventés de toutes pièces, ce sont des collages plutôt.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## itka

Ce sont plutôt les structures qui sont reprises d'autres proverbes, les sonorités, les allusions... mais pour savoir de quels autres proverbes...
Par exemple : "Belette n'est pas de bois" ça pourrait venir de quelque chose comme "Follette n'a pas de loi" ou "Galette n'a pas de roi" ou... n'importe quoi d'autre... Qui rime ou pas, d'ailleurs.
Si on prend des proverbes détournés modernes, on trouve tout de suite le proverbe d'origine, parce qu'il nous est familier, mais là...on ne connaît pas bien les proverbes de cette époque, on ne sait pas quel type de transformation ils leur ont fait subir... on n'a que le résultat pour remonter la piste ! 
Faut du flair, quoi !


----------



## totor

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne pense pas que ces proverbes inventés fassent spécifiquement allusion à d'autres établis...
> Péret était un surréaliste, et Eluard un poète. Il me semble qu'ils ont inventé de faux proverbes poétiques, associant des noms sans relation à la manière du "cadavre exquis" (_Sommeil qui chante fait trembler les ombres._..).



Je ne crois pas qu'ils l'aient inventés de toutes pièces. La preuve, à mon avis, est par exemple “Qui s’y remue s’y perd”, qui est une allusion à "Qui s’y frotte s’y pique".  Je crois qu'ils faisaient allusion à quelque chose qui était connu. Le cadavre exquis était un genre de poème particulier qui tenaient d'autres ressources différents. Ce n'est pas la même chose.



JeanDeSponde said:


> On peut à la rigueur évoquer "on n'est pas de bois", "les deux font la paire" - mais beaucoup de proverbes sont construits sous ces formes...



C'est exactement ça ce que je vous demande: que vous évoquent-ils ces soi-disant proverbes?



itka said:


> Faut du flair, quoi !



Et c'est pour cela que je vous adresse ce paquet!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Houla - loukati minitsunami!

Janpol : justement, il ne me semble pas, comme Totor, que ces proverbes soient chacun la décalque d'un proverbe précis.

Gévy-Jiji: ton mot de "collage" correspond tout à fait à mon "cadavre exquis", qui accole des fragments de phrases non reliés quant au sens.

Itka : je ne pense pas que ce soit une question d'époque. Péret et Eluard n'étaient pas médiévaux, et leurs proverbes de référence nous sont encore connus. Mais c'étaient de grands écrivains et de grands poètes : la classe apparaît...

Totor : Si, pour certains, on peut trouver une correspondance (_qui s'y remue s'y perd_), d'autres sont vraiment plus lointains (_Sommeil qui chante fait trembler les ombres_). D'où mon impression qu'il s'agit plus d'une démarche poétique qu'une démarche systématique à la façon d'Oulipo.

Mias je ne suis qu'un ingénieur...


----------



## totor

À mon avis, ce ne sont ni des collages, ni des cadavres exquis, ni des jeux de mots à la façon d'Oulipo, mais, comme le dit le titre lui-même, des "proverbes mis au goût du jour".

Et le jeu, dans ce cas-là, c'est de trouver les proverbes qui sont derrière.


----------



## itka

> À mon avis, ce ne sont ni des collages, ni des cadavres exquis, ni des jeux de mots à la façon d'Oulipo, mais, comme le dit le titre lui-même, des "proverbes mis au goût du jour".


Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse réduire ce travail à une"mise au goût du jour". Il s'agit avant tout d'une recherche poétique. Je suis assez d'accord avec JDS. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait la difficulté de ton travail ! 

Bien sûr que ça ne remonte pas au Moyen-Age, mais je ne suis déjà pas très familiarisée avec les proverbes qui ont cours aujourd'hui. Ceux du siècle dernier me sont souvent inconnus. D'autant plus qu'il me semble qu'on s'y réfère de moins en moins, de nos jours... N'est-ce qu'une impression ?

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai pas mal cherché, mais rien trouvé de nouveau pour les trois proverbes qui te font problème...


----------



## Corsicum

Je n'ai pas vu passer l'âtre, à tout hasard ? 
*"L’âtre n’est pas de bois"*
** 
Pour la petite histoire :
Comme justificatif à la fin de notes de frais de déplacement très salées, un salarié ajoutait les initiales « *ONPDB* »


----------



## totor

itka said:


> Il s'agit avant tout d'une recherche poétique.



Pour ce qui est de ça, Itka, je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

Mais tout de même, ce qui m'interesse ce sont les résonnances, pas l'exactitude.

Impossible de savoir si et quels ont été les proverbes visés, mais on peut trouver des coïncidences.

Et en plus, vous tous m'avez déjà beaucoup aidé, et je vous en remercie bien!


----------



## totor

janpol said:


> l'homme n'est pas de bois





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> la belette, qui est un petit animal allongé, agile, et toujours en mouvement, me ferait penser au petit nom qu'un homme pourrait donner à son sexe.



Je trouve absolument pertinentes vos remarques, mes amis, et ma note y fera allusion.

Je vous suis très reconnaissant, de même qu'à tous ceux qui ont participé à ce fil et ont ajouté leur pierre à l'édifice  .


----------

